# Who Would Win?



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Number 1: Tony Montana










Top Abilities:

1.Doesn't Give A ****
2.Cuban Blood
3.Would Hit A Lick
4.Sells Cocaine

Number 2: Lil Webbie










Top Abilities:

1. Lacks The "I Give A ****" Gene
2. Straight Flexing
3. No Snitching "That's for **** n*ggas"
4. Lil Webbie Is An Avid Reader

Number 3: Walter White










Top Abilities:

1. Gives A ****
2. Father Of Two Kids
3. Chemistry Genius 
4. Makes The Best Meth In The World

Number 4: Mr.Rogers










Top Abilities:

1. White As ****
2. Used To Have An Educational Show Or Some Sh*t
3. Dat Sweater
4. Got A Whole Neighborhood On Lock

Number 5: One Direction










Top Abilities:

1. Soft
2. No Street Cred
3. Home By 9
4. They are One Direction


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr. Rogers. Like seriously dude. When I read the name I thought "Well, this dude has an entire kingdom under him." And he's all nice and ****, he'll get the other guys to drop their guard and then send that creepy puppet thing with the weird nose to finish the job. 

Tony Montana would win without ol' Rogers.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr Rogers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr Rogers in a blood stained sweater duh


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tony Camonte.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr. Rogers and his army of puppets.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mr. Rogers, how is that even a question??


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Mr. Rogers, how is that even a question??


Thought that was real at first but then someone told me otherwise.

http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/fredrogers/a/mr_rogers.htm
http://navyseals.com/ns-overview/notable-seals/mr-rogers-navy-seal/
http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/mrrogers.asp


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Thought that was real at first but then someone told me otherwise.


Yeah but still, Mr. ****ing Rogers! You can't beat that sweater.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well of course it's not real It was actually korea duh :roll


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

of course , he is both black and mentally ill


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Mr. Rogers, how is that even a question??


:lol :lol what a bod. 

Looks like its got to be Mr Rogers.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

No way! It's Walter White. 
























Heisenberg all the way.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Tony Montana FTW!​
​


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

A coked up Tony.


Started from the bottom...


----------



## 84C35CCDRW (Mar 17, 2013)

Walter white.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Um...win at what?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mister Rogers would mess you up. The other guys are just wussy actors pretending they are tough.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr. Rogers for sure.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If we're talking gang wars or something: One direction because they would want to get **** done without messing about -- knowing they had to be home before the street lights came on. Plus they could easily mind-control hordes of obsessive teenage girls, and have them do their evil biddings.


----------

